# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  High Noon ?

## Noaah

So I've seen some respected / high profile users like Dva and Stinkyjoint post about this new hack and I got really curious. Is there any place where I can read more and possibly purchase it?

*still waiting for Dva to fix Windows 10 support*

Any info here or in PM would be greatly appreciated

----------


## virii72

Same, I'd love some info on this also.

----------


## Just_another

You can try to find info on his forum. Also buy there.
overjoint.com
Sadly, there is almost no info on the hack. So you will find yourself asking too many banal questions about it or just buying and hoping it worths the money. My personal intuition tells me that high noon is just refurbished, modified version of leaked UberCharge (which, if I am not wrong, was leaked/hacked by stinkyjoints).

----------


## slatprh

Main features of it seem to be the Ana bot and the Trigger. Both currently seem early in development.
The ana bot can jitter a lot even if you play with the settings for a while.

The aiming itself seems to be rather smooth, also copes well with multiple healthbars which removes the jumpy problems that V9 and OAHsys had.
The customisable options are quite extensive which is nice. You can also save and load profiles depending on which hero you're playing which is very nice.
The overlay is currently broken, it's crashing when enabled.
The UI is nice, but pretty basic. https://i.imgur.com/OJXDTck.png

I'm tempted to buy it myself, but until a couple of things are ironed out, you're honestly better off sticking to the free V9 version. Quite expensive at $1/day when it doesn't offer any major feature boosts.

----------


## ssokol

I hope i can Buy High Noon with Paysafecard. Cuz i havent Paypal or bitcoin. PLS enter Paysafecard!!!!!!

----------


## ownedscrub

> You can try to find info on his forum. Also buy there.
> overjoint.com
> Sadly, there is almost no info on the hack. So you will find yourself asking too many banal questions about it or just buying and hoping it worths the money. My personal intuition tells me that high noon is just refurbished, modified version of leaked UberCharge (which, if I am not wrong, was leaked/hacked by stinkyjoints).


About ubercharge: I posted the raw .exe and then someone posted a cracked version of it. I dont remember who because the thread is gone.

----------


## spoofjack

It wasn't stinkyjoint that leaked it. But yes i thought the same thing upon first look. Just looked like a new GUI. I would hope he isn't that dumb though if someone decompiles and finds code similarity's hes really in for a ride.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

its a shame most people who currently have high noon, arnt on here :P

----------


## Just_another

> its a shame most people who currently have high noon, arnt on here :P


Its a shame that you are not providing info about the hack at all, even on your forum. Currently it just looks like buy the random hack for only 1$ per day. You guys should go full private or full public. No info - people will make speculations and currently they are not looking nice. Also GUI is grand fck up. At least make the effort next time. I personally don't have problem with re-using code from other hack, cause it is how most of the private hacks were actually created, but it should actually provided new _essential_ features (predictions, sensitivity as float and not integer and so on). I don't know if High noon has it. But I know UberCharge didn't.

----------


## DvASystems

> Its a shame that you are not providing info about the hack at all, even on your forum. Currently it just looks like buy the random hack for only 1$ per day. You guys should go full private or full public. No info - people will make speculations and currently they are not looking nice. Also GUI is grand fck up. At least make the effort next time. I personally don't have problem with re-using code from other hack, cause it is how most of the private hacks were actually created, but it should actually provided new _essential_ features (predictions, sensitivity as float and not integer and so on). I don't know if High noon has it. But I know UberCharge didn't.


Well to be fair, Stinkyjoint said this is not AHK. This is a completely new written code. Features will come as he sets up his business first.
He can't do everything at once.

----------


## Just_another

> Well to be fair, Stinkyjoint said this is not AHK. This is a completely new written code. Features will come as he sets up his business first.
> He can't do everything at once.


As far as I know, Stinky is not the main creator/programmer for High noon. If it is not AHK it doesn't mean it is OC or new written code, wtf is that logic. UberCharge is not AHK, and source code was made available. I am glad you are ready to defend him, but telling that it is completely new written code when GUI has 90% similarity with other hack is just hilarious. Next time learn the object of discussion if you care about your reputation.

----------


## Parog

I had to delete a full page of replies back and forth between a few people... Are you guys really that dense? 

It's a hack! The less that is shared to the public, the safer it will be for its users. If you can't stomach that, take it to PM and ask your questions there. Behave or infractions will be given next time.

----------


## alex3057

!!!To everyone so much in doubt about High Noon and the lack of information!!!

Ever since Stinky and his co-developers edited and polished the old korean aimbot (now known as Overjoint v9), they've been wanting to make a hack with a better language instead of AHK stuff.
It has been quite a process for them, and even us people on their Discord who has been there all the way haven't known much about it until it got released a few days ago.
It's brand-new hence why there's not much information about it yet. As time goes and the developers decides it's in a final state, there will be time for things like advertising and upgrading cosmetics. But those things are not a priority compared to the actual functionality of the hack.
As it is right now, the hack is working very well, but it's still being improved and exactly this is a priority above advertisement. It's not like anyone is hiding anything as some pessimists want to believe. Chill out, guys.

In time there will be info. Right now there's no videos of actual ingame footage cause the developers are working their ass off trying to perfect High Noon, but it will come as things go.

----------


## AnonymousD

so its an aimbot? or health-bar bot like OAHsystem?

----------


## alex3057

> so its an aimbot? or health-bar bot like OAHsystem?


Well... It's an aimbot that's HP bar based, lol. So both.
But it does come with a triggerbot for non-hp bar tho, so you can activate the HP bar that way.
Also it has multi-HP bar logic which will make it focus the target closest to your crosshair instead of jittering between 2 targets like the free AHK hack does.

----------


## jup234

uploaded masters gameplay tonight.

----------


## biometrico

> uploaded masters gameplay tonight.


amazing hack

----------


## atmos

> Well... It's an aimbot that's HP bar based, lol. So both.
> But it does come with a triggerbot for non-hp bar tho, so you can activate the HP bar that way.
> Also it has multi-HP bar logic which will make it focus the target closest to your crosshair instead of jittering between 2 targets like the free AHK hack does.


There's a difference between "not jittering between 2 targets" and individual healthbar tracking though.
You can achieve jitterless tracking by just doing a weighted spiral/squared spiral search from the previous found position + offsets.
Which isn't much of an step in any direction since that's been in handful of bots already (including free one(s(.com :3))). 
Now, if it's identifying and tracking each available healthbar then that'd be a step in the right direction since then you can start guesstimating the target velocity and that makes fairly accurate prediction/leading possible. Then you can start skipping _n_ frames as you can extrapolate the mouse 'correction' during the missing frame(s) thanks to the previously acquired velocity and that time can be used for even more sophisticated searches/tracking.

----------


## Noaah

Well since I started this thread I wanted to leave some feedback of what I've learned aswell.

I found the place where I can purchase this and I have to say I'm really impressed!
Even though this is still in development and some of the functions are still being worked on (hence no advertising and such) it really has the potential to be amazing.

I only had time to play for about 1 day with it and I haven't fooled around with all the settings to discover it's maximum potential but using some slightly tweaked standard settings that it comes with, and mostly playing tracer / mccree / reaper / zarya, this is by far the best hack I've tried from this site.

The support from stinky and his team on their website is really cool, they take feedback and suggestions seriously and replies very fast over discord or PM if there's any trouble.

I'm really looking forward to see where this is going!

Great job so far guys! More than happy


Edit: I'm going to try to record some games tonight or tomorrow and upload for people to see

----------


## CharlesZ

> uploaded masters gameplay tonight.


I think it's obvious that you use aimbot. It's just what I think.

----------


## alex3057

That is the exact purpose of it. This is ragemode in order to showcase what the hack is capable of. If you wanna sell a car, you don't say "It has AT LEAST 300hp" when you know it actually has 600hp  :Wink:  People need to see what they are paying for.

But about your concern, it DOES come with a "smoothness" adjustable slider for humanization, if people would like to nerf the tracking.

----------


## jup234

> I think it's obvious that you use aimbot. It's just what I think.


 yes, that's kind of the point of the demo. If you've been using aimbots, what will stand out to you is how smooth the bot is and how well it handles multiple hp bars.

----------


## CharlesZ

Sorry my fault, I didn't notice. How stupid from me :P

----------

